
Mantrahub – Plug & Play Deep Learning - rosstaylor90
http://www.mantrahub.io
======
rosstaylor90
Hey all,

One problem we face is how unmodular deep learning code can be, meaning that
adapting someone else's code for your own dataset, your own workflow, your own
way of training, and so on, can be a real pain.

We made an open source resource and framework to make it easy to combine and
train deep learning models and datasets, with a heavy focus on modularity.
Right now we have a few example models and datasets - mainly GANs! - that you
can play with on the site.

We invite you to contribute to this new open source resource. We will be also
adding a lot of content in the coming weeks. Of course, if you have any
feedback that would be great too.

